# Static spark on top of house!



## mhensley (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys, 

I am new to the forum - good to be here.

I have an odd electrical/home question.  I have been living in a house for 3  years now.  On the very top of the roof, we have noticed a small, blue electrical/static spark that constantly buzzes. When it rains, it does not appear.  We do live (somewhat) underneath high tension power lines that could be the source. This is a constant worry and problem.  Our main bedroom is on the other side of the spark and causes HORRIBLE tv reception and vibrations in our lamps.  We are stumped, worried and confused.  Can anyone help?  Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 29, 2010)

Can you take a picture of the spark and the spot where it originates?


----------



## kok328 (Dec 29, 2010)

power antenna?  Lighting rod shorted to something?  Interesting.


----------



## mhensley (Dec 29, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Can you take a picture of the spark and the spot where it originates?



Sure, I will post it tonight...


----------



## mhensley (Dec 29, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Can you take a picture of the spark and the spot where it originates?



Here is the pic


----------



## CraigFL (Dec 30, 2010)

It's hard to see exactly where that spark is but I suspect it is jumping from one piece of metal trim to another. Voltage can be induced into metal objects from high power lines. The first thing I would do is to ground the metal at an end to a ground rod and solder a jumper across where it is arcing.


----------



## mhensley (Dec 30, 2010)

CraigFL said:


> It's hard to see exactly where that spark is but I suspect it is jumping from one piece of metal trim to another. Voltage can be induced into metal objects from high power lines. The first thing I would do is to ground the metal at an end to a ground rod and solder a jumper across where it is arcing.



Will this be safe to do?  Will I get shocked?


----------



## Speedbump (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm curious as to how close these hi voltage lines are to your house?

I'm sure you know what a transformer is.  One coil of energized wire inducing current into another coil and producing AC current on the secondary winding.  

I have heard of hi-tension wires running parallel with a fence.  The fence has a gate in the middle.  Someone opens the gate with one hand and touches the other half of the fence with the other hand and he became a fuse.  I don't know if this could really happen, but it's something to think about.


----------



## havasu (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd be checking your grounds at your electrical panel. I highly doubt this has anything to do with the power lines, but they might be able to send you someone from the power company to rule anything out, and find the root of your problem as a public relations gesture.


----------



## mhensley (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions!  I will try anything at this point.  I just don't  want my house to catch a far!


----------



## havasu (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd hate to hear someone yelling..."Far, far, my house is on far!"


----------



## CraigFL (Dec 30, 2010)

mhensley said:


> Will this be safe to do?  Will I get shocked?



If I did it I would use gloves. 


I still believe it's inducted from the power lines....


----------



## nealtw (Dec 30, 2010)

this looks like metal trim on the house. Is there electical anything near this metal anywhere like an outlet or a light where power might energize it.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 30, 2010)

Lets rule some things out first.
Do you have any christmas lights up on the roof eves?
Do you have any light fixtures or spotlights connected under the roof eves?
And do you have vinyl siding or aluminum siding, like a can.
Do you have a fence around the house or a swimming pool?

If you have any of this, it may be a grounding or bonding issue concerning your homes electrical system. This will require a Licenced electrician to scope it out.
If you do not have anything I mentioned, contact your local utility company and they will look at the issue for free....if it is caused by the utility, they need to know.
Please DO NOT do this on your own, If you can see this jump...it is capable of killing you.
Seriously.:hide::hide:


----------



## JoeD (Dec 30, 2010)

Turn off the main breaker to your house. That should confirm if the issue is with a short(nail or screw into power wire) in your home wiring.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 31, 2010)

turn off main power at the meter or breaker box. if the sparking continue it's not a wiring thing. If it stops with out power turn circ. on one at a time until you find the bad one


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 3, 2011)

Not true if he has an issue with the main line into the house...shutting down the main breaker will do nothing. 
CALL A PROFESSIONAL.
Nuff said.


----------



## havasu (Jan 3, 2011)

Obviously, calling a professional is always the best advice, but I personally believe a homeowner with some common sense could use his breakers as a way to isolate a potential problem with one circuit, provided it was not in his incoming main line.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 3, 2011)

Come on guys, if the problem is on the hot side of the breakers the house is already gone. this will be some kind of induction from the power lines but you need to prove it first by playing with breakers. One part of this flashing is grounded and the other isn't. So after you have proven the house power is not the problem, screw  the two pieces together. Do this with main off. If it is a houe wiring problem it will kick a breaker.
 So is it true floresent tubes will lite up by themselves under the powerlines


----------



## handyguys (Jan 3, 2011)

Interesting discussion about a guy who felt a shock from an umbrella handle while under a power line. Its pretty geeky but very interesting.
Shocking Experience Walking Under High-Power Lines with Umbrella


----------



## mhensley (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for jumping in.  I have tried the breaker trick - meaning that I have shut off the main.  No dice.  We do have a flood light approximately 10 or 12 feet to the right of the spark on the corner of the house.  I failed to mention that our gutter downspouts have had vibration - but we grounded those off and are no longer vibrating.  Also, aside from the bad tv reception inside, our phone reception contains static.  

We have had an electrician come out and inspect.  He then proceeded to give us a top notch detailed response - "I dunno...I'd move if I was yall..."  (Yeah, we live in East Tennessee).  Without shelling out $70 for a hick to come out just to shrug his shoulders, I would love to figure this out on my own.  We do not want to move, there has got to be a solution.  

What about just draping a rubber mat over the area?  Would that help? 

Thanks again for your dimes...


----------



## handyguys (Jan 4, 2011)

mhensley said:


> What about just draping a rubber mat over the area?  Would that help?


not likely

If we assume its something caused by the powerlines. 
What would help is to do this (wear gloves). caulk the joint then put a screw in the face and draw the fascia trim tight together. This will do two things. It will draw the two pieces together making a connection that wont arc and it will also be more weather tight.

It wont solve any other issues.

Did your electrician look at grounding at your main? Inspect the incoming power lines? Give any opinions on the transformer or utility service?

I would call the utility, tell them there are issues.


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 4, 2011)

handyguys said:


> ...caulk the joint then put a screw in the face and draw the fascia trim tight together. This will do two things. It will draw the two pieces together making a connection that wont arc and it will also be more weather tight...



Personally, I would screw a jumper wire between the two and solder the screws for a solid, permanent contact. The arcing, if not stopped, could be a fire hazard if something burnable got in there.


----------



## mhensley (Jan 4, 2011)

CraigFL said:


> Personally, I would screw a jumper wire between the two and solder the screws for a solid, permanent contact. The arcing, if not stopped, could be a fire hazard if something burnable got in there.



Thanks guys!  Do you think that would conquer the bad tv reception?  Also, are there special types of gloves to perform a job like this?  Not the handiest when it comes to electricity....


----------



## handyguys (Jan 4, 2011)

zero effect on the tv. It would just stop the arcing at that location. If our assumptions are correct its not really anything that can hurt you. Dry gardening gloves would even be fine. We could be wrong tho, cant see it from here. Soldering would give you the best connection. Personally, I think its overkill if indeed it is just sorta like a static thing happening. probably even a tap with a hammer will bend the metal enough to stop the arcing. Just a guess. 

Maybe the electrician was right, start looking for someplace to move to.


----------



## mhensley (Jan 4, 2011)

handyguys said:


> zero effect on the tv. It would just stop the arcing at that location. If our assumptions are correct its not really anything that can hurt you. Dry gardening gloves would even be fine. We could be wrong tho, cant see it from here. Soldering would give you the best connection. Personally, I think its overkill if indeed it is just sorta like a static thing happening. probably even a tap with a hammer will bend the metal enough to stop the arcing. Just a guess.
> 
> Maybe the electrician was right, start looking for someplace to move to.



nah - that's the puss way out...and i ain't no puss.  thanks for the suggestions though.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 4, 2011)

Who's power lines are these? If they are the TVA's I'd call them and explain your situation and I bet they would come out and see whats going on for free.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 4, 2011)

If you stop the arc the static on the tv etc. might go away. It's a simple solution. Watch for the arcing to possibly move to another joint. You might need more jumpers between all the sections of siding.


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 4, 2011)

If this guy isn't worried, you shouldn't be....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIjC7DjoVe8[/ame]


----------



## mhensley (Jan 4, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Who's power lines are these? If they are the TVA's I'd call them and explain your situation and I bet they would come out and see whats going on for free.



Funny you suggest this.  I did call TVA, and a gentleman came out.  He was stumped and hadn't seen a problem like mine before.  He told me to ground off my utility box.


----------



## mhensley (Jan 4, 2011)

JoeD said:


> If you stop the arc the static on the tv etc. might go away. It's a simple solution. Watch for the arcing to possibly move to another joint. You might need more jumpers between all the sections of siding.



Thanks Joe - We had a huge ice storm not too long ago.  It was great, no bad tv reception!  Why do you think rain and ice take away the problem?


----------



## JoeD (Jan 4, 2011)

The arcing spark is creating radio noise, much like the brushes in electric motor. The ice/water probably acted like a short to bridge the gap. Eliminate the arcing and the noise should go away. That doesn't mean you don't still have an issue, but you can watch TV.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2011)

You said it stopped when it rained. I would think the water makes the conection to ground. Is the TV better when it rains. If yes make sure all metal on outside of your house is grounded..  This is very low voltage or you would have had dammage by now.


----------



## Speedbump (Jan 5, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about how high the voltage is nearly as much as I would be worried about the amperage.

Call the electric company to come out and take a close look.  No matter what, it's their problem.  Whether it's coming from the electric lines above you or from your own meter.  It's still coming from them.

They wouldn't like the publicity they would get from burning down your home.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.bpa.gov/corporate/pubs/public_service/livingandworking.pdf

check out sec1page6


----------



## mhensley (Jan 5, 2011)

nealtw said:


> http://www.bpa.gov/corporate/pubs/public_service/livingandworking.pdf
> 
> check out sec1page6



For some reason I cannot open this - can you try emailing it to me?  Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2011)

copy and paste in your search


----------



## Speedbump (Jan 6, 2011)

It opened for me.  I thought this was a pretty convincing paragraph:

WIRE  FENCES Barbed wire and woven wire fences insulated from 
ground on wood posts can assume an induced 
voltage when located near power lines. If you are 
having a shock-related problem, call BPA for an 
investigation. The fence may need to be 
grounded if:
it is located within the right-of-way;
it parallels the line within 125 feet of the outside 
wire and is longer than 150 feet; or
it parallels the line 125 to 250 feet from the 
outside wire and is longer than 6,000 feet.
These fences should be grounded at each end 
and every 200 feet with a metal post driven at 
least 2 feet into the ground.


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 6, 2011)

Apparently people don't remember the days when people living near power lines wound copper wire on a wooden barrel and buried it in the ground under the wires to get free power. Eventually the power company found out where the "leak" was....


----------



## mhensley (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, good read regarding BPA's regulations and services.  They even come out and investigate and even ground the problem!  Too bad they are in Oregon and I am in Tennessee.  TVA (my local utility company) came out and scratched their asses.  Looks like I will have to tackle this one on my own.  Wish me luck!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 6, 2011)

the only other question is are the running more than the wire is rated for


----------



## JoeD (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you do the breaker test yet? What were the results of turning off the main and the individual breakers?


----------



## mhensley (Jan 7, 2011)

JoeD said:


> Did you do the breaker test yet? What were the results of turning off the main and the individual breakers?



Yes I did try this.  Everything seems to be fine on that end.


----------



## JoeD (Jan 7, 2011)

mhensley said:


> Yes I did try this.  Everything seems to be fine on that end.


The sparking stayed or went away when the breakers were turned off?


----------



## mhensley (Jan 10, 2011)

JoeD said:


> The sparking stayed or went away when the breakers were turned off?



The sparking STAYED when I switched the breakers off.  Must be the power lines feeding off some kind of metal siding on the house.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2011)

How does the electric power enter your house? Does the power supply come close to any part of the house structure?


----------

